# 100 random questions for you!



## Dan

And, I do mean random!

1. Say something good that happened to you today: 
2. What is your general philosophy of life? 
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through? 
4. How old is your inner child? 
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? 
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what? 
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) 
8. Favorite animal? 
9. Favorite USMB forum?
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? 
11. Idealist or realist? 
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? 
13. How much do you normally tip? 
14. Last time you got sick? 
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? 
16. Best movie made before 1970? 
17. After 1970? 
18. Within the past five years? 
19. What is your quest? 
20. Favorite TV drama? 
21. Favorite sitcom? 
22. Favorite reality show? 
23. Favorite game show? 
24. Favorite talk show? 
25. A quote that sticks in your head: 
26. Favorite toy as a child? 
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? 
28. Last fight you got into? 
29. Last time you were hospitalized? 
30. Favorite kind of flower? 
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? 
32. Favorite word? 
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? 
34. Favorite book as a child? 
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? 
36. Favorite book as an adult? 
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? 
38. Do you have any siblings, and if so, how many? 
39. Make _____, not war: 
40. Favorite singer? 
41. Favorite songwriter? 
42. Favorite performer? 
43. Surprise parties &#8211; yes, or no? Why not? 
44. Where do you get your news from? 
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be? 
46. Favorite kind of soup? 
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from? 
48. What is happiness to you? 
49. Least favorite household chore? 
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night? 
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook &#8211; who is cooler? 
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. 
53. Favorite mythology? 
54. Favorite magazine? 
55. Law & Order &#8211; original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? 
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you?
57. Best job you ever had? 
58. What do you know how to fix? 
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? 
60. Favorite munchie? 
61. Movie with the best one-liners? 
62. How do you groom your nails?
63. Last pity party you held for yourself?
64. Last post-it note written?
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be? 
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? 
67. What&#8217;s the best joke you know how to tell?
68. Last gift that you gave someone?
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] 
70. Favorite superhero?
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? 
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store?
73. Worst habit?
74. Last thing you quit?
75. WB &#8211; too cheesy for it&#8217;s own good, or just cheesy enough? 
76. Pet peeve? 
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? 
78. Do you wear a watch?
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey?
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey?
81. What&#8217;s preventing you from doing that?
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day? 
83. Have you ever been arrested?
84. Favorite kind of poetry? 
85. Favorite kind of music?
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? 
87. What are you a member of? 
88. Do you like green eggs and ham?
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full?
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings?
91. Favorite John Hughes film?
92. Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole?
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime?
94. Favorite comedian? 
95. Monkeys &#8211; funny, yes?
96. Favorite Beatles song? 
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive?
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones?
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse?
100. What do you want on your tombstone?


----------



## Dan

1. Say something good that happened to you today: 
2. What is your general philosophy of life? Live for today, because tomorrow may never come
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through? on a grand scale, probably 9/11. 
4. How old is your inner child? I'm calling the cops, perv! (so, in other words, about 5 or 6)
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? not sure
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what? nuts
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) 

Poll takes time from me
With nothing to show for it
And yet I don't stop

8. Favorite animal? bird
9. Favorite USMB forum? Writing Skills and Movies
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? coffee in the morning. An occasional soda at night.
11. Idealist or realist? realist
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? unlucky
13. How much do you normally tip? $1-$2. I'm a cheap bastard.
14. Last time you got sick? couple weeks ago.
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? 'ass', maybe?
16. Best movie made before 1970? Horror at Party Beach
17. After 1970? Chasing Amy!
18. Within the past five years? Boogie Nights or Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
19. What is your quest? to be happy
20. Favorite TV drama? Sopranos, Six Feet Under
21. Favorite sitcom? Arrested Development
22. Favorite reality show? The Real World
23. Favorite game show? Jeopardy
24. Favorite talk show? Conan
25. A quote that sticks in your head: "I used to do drugs. I still do them, but I used to do them, too." -Mitch Hedberg
26. Favorite toy as a child? Ghostbusters plasma pack thingy
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? my bed (see what I did there?)
28. Last fight you got into? my roommate and I had an argument over who would win in a fight between an alligator and a shark.
29. Last time you were hospitalized? After the above argument. No, I've never been hospitalized.
30. Favorite kind of flower? magnolia
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? not that I know of
32. Favorite word? poot
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? the X-Box controller
34. Favorite book as a child? God Made or the Berenstein Bears series.
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? something by Stephen King
36. Favorite book as an adult? A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? today
38. Do you have any siblings, and if so, how many? 4
39. Make _____, not war: fudge
40. Favorite singer? Bono
41. Favorite songwriter? Bruce Springsteen
42. Favorite performer? The Polyphonic Spree
43. Surprise parties &#8211; yes, or no? Why not? sure, I've never been in one
44. Where do you get your news from? this board and others, and I'll occasionally flip to whatever news channel is closest to the channel I'm watching.
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be? sarcasm
46. Favorite kind of soup? Crab bisque
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from? just my face
48. What is happiness to you? contentment
49. Least favorite household chore? taking out the garbage (we usually have 4-5 bags to go at any given time)
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night? read or watch a movie
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook &#8211; who is cooler? Captain Hook
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. yeah
53. Favorite mythology? Greek?
54. Favorite magazine? Guitar World and Rolling Stone
55. Law & Order &#8211; original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? original
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you? "No, seriously, I'm just here to fix the A/C!" Yeeeeeeeeeaaahh, right!
57. Best job you ever had? never had a job!
58. What do you know how to fix? guitar stuff, basic computer stuff, grammatical and spelling errors
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? China Buffet? Or the Holley House (a bar).
60. Favorite munchie? McChicken
61. Movie with the best one-liners? Wet Hot American Summer
62. How do you groom your nails? just clip them every week.
63. Last pity party you held for yourself? every day, baby.
64. Last post-it note written? 'Bates is a fag' (placed on my roommate Bates's door)
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be? late 1960s, because lots of drugs and casual sex appeal to me even in the face of the Draft.
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? Just a pocketful of change going jingalingaling.
67. What&#8217;s the best joke you know how to tell?

Knock knock
Who's there?
Little Boy Blue
Little Boy Blue who?
Michael Jackson.

 
68. Last gift that you gave someone? I bought lunch for my friend the other day
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] 2+2? Only on Tuesday.
70. Favorite superhero? Spiderman
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? a whole lot
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store? a guitar string
73. Worst habit? grinding my teeth
74. Last thing you quit? guitar lessons
75. WB &#8211; too cheesy for it&#8217;s own good, or just cheesy enough? Everything is too cheesy except Dawson's Creek, Grounded For Life, and One Tree Hill.
76. Pet peeve? People who call your house, then say "who is this?"
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? water
78. Do you wear a watch? no
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey? reading about Muppets
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey? getting ready for bed
81. What&#8217;s preventing you from doing that? ummm, this survey
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day? sleep
83. Have you ever been arrested? nope
84. Favorite kind of poetry? limericks?
85. Favorite kind of music? folk/acoustic
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? the only one that matters! (I mean Klondike, people, come on!)
87. What are you a member of? nothing
88. Do you like green eggs and ham? never had green eggs, but they don't sound too good.
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full? half full
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings? Me. I'm vane, too.
91. Favorite John Hughes film? Breakfast Club, by far.
92. Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole? Sure, why not.
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime? Latin, Earth Science, Geometry, Chemistry, Music Theory, and Spanish 102. I'm a failure!
94. Favorite comedian? Mitch Hedberg
95. Monkeys &#8211; funny, yes? no, they don't do it for me.
96. Favorite Beatles song? Happiness is a Warm Gun, Penny Lane
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive? drive
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones? not since I took Flintstones vitamins. I think I used to like the purple ones
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse? Bugs
100. What do you want on your tombstone? THIS SPACE FOR RENT


----------



## 5stringJeff

I can never resist these!!!


1. Say something good that happened to you today: I had coffee.
2. What is your general philosophy of life? Be optimistic.
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through? Toss-up between plebe year and my wife's heart attack.
4. How old is your inner child? about 11.
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? Yes, the God of the Bible.
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what? no
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) I love questionarries/so much that I can't resist/doing them at work!
8. Favorite animal? The ones that don't attack me
9. Favorite USMB forum? Religion/Ethics, followed by Chat
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? Coffee
11. Idealist or realist? realist
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? neither
13. How much do you normally tip? Start at 10% and go from there
14. Last time you got sick? a few days ago, but it was minor
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? don't do that very much anymore... but it was 'dumbass.'
16. Best movie made before 1970? Don't know that I've watched any
17. After 1970? So many... Braveheart and the Star Wars trilogy are on the short list though
18. Within the past five years? Gladiator
19. What is your quest? To find the Holy Grail!!!
20. Favorite TV drama? n/a
21. Favorite sitcom? n/a
22. Favorite reality show? n/a
23. Favorite game show? Jeopardy
24. Favorite talk show? n/a
25. A quote that sticks in your head: "I am Iron Man!"
26. Favorite toy as a child? skateboard
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? ?
28. Last fight you got into? a long time ago
29. Last time you were hospitalized? when I was a newborn
30. Favorite kind of flower? plumeria
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? no
32. Favorite word? 'classic'
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? my shoes
34. Favorite book as a child? peanuts
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? A Brief History of Time
36. Favorite book as an adult? Too many
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? a while ago
38. Do you have any siblings, and if so, how many? 1 sister
39. Make _____, not war: total war
40. Favorite singer? Bob Marley
41. Favorite songwriter? Bob Marley
42. Favorite performer? That I've seen?  dunno.
43. Surprise parties  yes, or no? Why not? sure!  but I always try to find out surprises
44. Where do you get your news from? internet, Fox, USMB
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be? M-60 machine gun
46. Favorite kind of soup? cream of broccoli
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from? head and face
48. What is happiness to you? watching football while drinking beer and getting down with the wife
49. Least favorite household chore? cleaning the tub
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night? get down with my wife
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook  who is cooler? Hook
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. I carved my name in a piece of wood once.
53. Favorite mythology? Greek
54. Favorite magazine? National Review
55. Law & Order  original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? none
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you? none... no one wants to pick me up 
57. Best job you ever had? Little Casear's Pizza... landing and bagging record was 19 seconds for two larges!!!
58. What do you know how to fix? anything with a manual
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? the Ram
60. Favorite munchie? pizza
61. Movie with the best one-liners? Spaceballs
62. How do you groom your nails? clip
63. Last pity party you held for yourself? a while ago
64. Last post-it note written? last night
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be? Texas, 1836
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? $14
67. Whats the best joke you know how to tell? I'm not too good at jokes... one liners are my style
68. Last gift that you gave someone? a flower
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] Who's the man?  This guy!
70. Favorite superhero? The Brown Hornet
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? Many Bob Marley songs
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store? charcoal and lighter fluid
73. Worst habit? tailgating
74. Last thing you quit? ?
75. WB  too cheesy for its own good, or just cheesy enough? too teeny-bopper
76. Petpeeve? slow drivers in the fast lane
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? water
78. Do you wear a watch? yes
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey? trying to start working
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey? getting laid
81. Whats preventing you from doing that? I'm at work!
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day? work
83. Have you ever been arrested? no
84. Favorite kind of poetry? Shakespearian
85. Favorite kind of music? reggae
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? two
87. What are you a member of? NRA, GOP, church
88. Do you like green eggs and ham? I would barf if I had to eat green eggs.
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full? is it _really_ exactly halfway?  I don't think so.
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings? It sure as hell isn't Bette Midler!
91. Favorite John Hughes film? who?
92. Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole? yes
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime? none
94. Favorite comedian? Jim Carrey
95. Monkeys  funny, yes? no... I hate the damn things.
96. Favorite Beatles song? Hey Jude
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive? drive
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones? no
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse? Bugs
100. What do you want on your tombstone? My name, year of birth, year of death, and an epithet.


----------



## Sandy73

1. Say something good that happened to you today: I woke up
2. What is your general philosophy of life? Just live and don't worry !
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through? divorce
4. How old is your inner child? 17
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? God
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what? Lemons & Macrodatin
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) 313 ???
8. Favorite animal? dogs
9. Favorite USMB forum? Chat
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? Coke !
11. Idealist or realist? realist
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? lucky
13. How much do you normally tip? 15%
14. Last time you got sick? 1 month ago
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? fuck off
16. Best movie made before 1970? Gone with the wind
17. After 1970? Grease
18. Within the past five years? 50 first dates
19. What is your quest? to live
20. Favorite TV drama? CSI
21. Favorite sitcom? CSI
22. Favorite reality show? none
23. Favorite game show?  The Gong Show
24. Favorite talk show? Maury
25. A quote that sticks in your head: none
26. Favorite toy as a child? Operation game
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? dinner
28. Last fight you got into? last week
29. Last time you were hospitalized? 3 yrs ago
30. Favorite kind of flower? rose
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? hell no
32. Favorite word? freak
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? paper
34. Favorite book as a child? ??
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? Blubber
36. Favorite book as an adult? people
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? yesterday
38. Do you have any siblings, and if so, how many? 1 sister
39. Make _food____, not war: 
40. Favorite singer? Jon Bon JOvi
41. Favorite songwriter? same as above
42. Favorite performer? same as above
43. Surprise parties  yes, or no? Why not? yes
44. Where do you get your news from? fox
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be? A BIG GUN
46. Favorite kind of soup? potato
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from? I am not answering this
48. What is happiness to you? shopping
49. Least favorite household chore? toilets
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night? watch tv
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook  who is cooler? hook
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. huh?
53. Favorite mythology? ??
54. Favorite magazine? People
55. Law & Order  original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? CI
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you? Do you wash your pants in widex cause I can see myself in them
57. Best job you ever had? this one
58. What do you know how to fix? anything
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? Whistle Stop
60. Favorite munchie? cookie dough bites
61. Movie with the best one-liners? Grease
62. How do you groom your nails? Someone does them
63. Last pity party you held for yourself? this morning
64. Last post-it note written? a phone number
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be? 1988
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? 2.48 
67. Whats the best joke you know how to tell? 
68. Last gift that you gave someone? 
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] 
70. Favorite superhero? wonder woman
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? a bunch too many to name
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store? 2 purses
73. Worst habit? i have none
74. Last thing you quit? don't need that
75. WB  too cheesy for its own good, or just cheesy enough? cheesy
76. Pet peeve? bitching
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? coke !
78. Do you wear a watch? nope
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey? working
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey? on vacation
81. Whats preventing you from doing that? $$$
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day? as little as possible
83. Have you ever been arrested? no
84. Favorite kind of poetry? none
85. Favorite kind of music? rock
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? 2
87. What are you a member of? ?
88. Do you like green eggs and ham? no
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full? full
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings? my mom
91. Favorite John Hughes film? who
92. Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole? nope
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime? geometry
94. Favorite comedian? Adam Sandler
95. Monkeys  funny, yes? yup
96. Favorite Beatles song?  Ticket to ride
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive? walk
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones? yup one a day for women
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse? Bugs
100. What do you want on your tombstone?[/QUOTE] Beloved Mother


----------



## HGROKIT

Firstly Dan - you have waaaaay too much time on your hands. Until I can find time to anwer more - this one stuck out at me for some reason.

93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime? Latin - three years running!


----------



## HGROKIT

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> 21. Favorite sitcom? CSI



?


----------



## Dan

> Firstly Dan - you have waaaaay too much time on your hands.



I didn't write this, I stole it off of someone's Livejournal and pasted it in here. But, you're right, I do.


----------



## Moi

Dan said:
			
		

> 12. Are you lucky or unlucky? unlucky


I just have to reply to this:

You were born in the best country in the world, you have a great family and parents who love you, you can afford to go to school, you have 2 arms and legs that work, are of above-average intelligence and have all your hair...how much luckier could you possibly be?  Oh, and you're related to ME!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Moi said:
			
		

> Oh, and you're related to ME!



Well that explains his answer right there...


----------



## Sandy73

HGROKIT said:
			
		

> ?




Hey I don't watch very much on the boob tube !


----------



## Joz

I sat & answered the questions & then couldn't get it to post.  AAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## HGROKIT

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Hey I don't watch very much on the boob tube !


ok - but sitcom? sitcom? what situational comedy do you see; the part where they drag the corpse out of the dumpster that has been sitting in the Vegas heat for 5 days?

:rotflmao:


----------



## Sandy73

HGROKIT said:
			
		

> ok - but sitcom? sitcom? what situational comedy do you see; the part where they drag the corpse out of the dumpster that has been sitting in the Vegas heat for 5 days?
> 
> :rotflmao:


\


OMG, that is the best laugh I have had all day !    :rotflmao: 


Ok ok so I messed up ! I like Everybody loves Raymond ! 
Is that better ?


----------



## Annie

Joz said:
			
		

> I sat & answered the questions & then couldn't get it to post.  AAAAAHHHHH!



THAT would make me really, really mad!


----------



## KLSuddeth

1. Say something good that happened to you today: 
ummmm I didnt wake up in pain 
2. What is your general philosophy of life?
Karma....no one is exempt
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through? 
Not answering this
4. How old is your inner child? 
older than DK's
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? 
me.  just kidding!  God of course
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what? 
too many to list
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) 
Boxes of crap stacked everywhere
Moving may be the death of me
boxes, how I hate them
8. Favorite animal? 
DK
9. Favorite USMB forum?
ummmmmm.....
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? 
coffee
11. Idealist or realist? 
Im idealistic in my realism
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? 
lucky baby!
13. How much do you normally tip? 
depends on service
14. Last time you got sick? 
not fair to ask me this as I am always sick LOL
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? 
Fucktard
16. Best movie made before 1970? 
not a movie hound
17. After 1970? 
not a movie hound
18. Within the past five years? 
not a movie hound
19. What is your quest? 
To know.
20. Favorite TV drama? 
not a tv watcher, really
21. Favorite sitcom? 
see #20
22. Favorite reality show? 
see #20
23. Favorite game show? 
see #20
24. Favorite talk show? 
see #20
25. A quote that sticks in your head: 

26. Favorite toy as a child? 
barbie!
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? 
a mess
28. Last fight you got into? 
who knows when or what it was over, but it was most likely WITH DK
29. Last time you were hospitalized? 
see #14
30. Favorite kind of flower? 
Gerbera daisy and the purple passion flower
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? 
not that I remember, no
32. Favorite word? 
?
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? 
a box
34. Favorite book as a child? 
anything by Laura Ingalls Wilder
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? 
Sweet Valley High books
36. Favorite book as an adult? 
Stephen Hawking's Universe
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? 
dont know when but it was most likely to DK
38. no siblings
39. Make _____, not war: 
Love
40. Favorite singer? 
DK
41. Favorite songwriter? 
me
42. Favorite performer? 
nunya
43. Surprise parties  yes, or no? Why not? 
yes but its impossible to surprise me
44. Where do you get your news from? 
DK
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be? 
DK
46. Favorite kind of soup? 
Lime
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from? please - as if I would list these
48. What is happiness to you? 
Learning to love oneself completely, because until one can do this, they cannot truly  love another or even fully accept/enjoy love from another
49. Least favorite household chore? 
dishes
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night? 
read by fire
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook  who is cooler? 
Peter is DK. Hook is me
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. 
yes
53. Favorite mythology? 
lots
54. Favorite magazine? 
none
55. Law & Order  original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? 
none
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you?
Do you have a little Polish in you? (I answer no then he said...) do you want some?  ugh 
57. Best job you ever had? 
the one I have now
58. What do you know how to fix? not computers
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? 
starbucks I guess
60. Favorite munchie? 
depends on mood
61. Movie with the best one-liners? 
Liar Liar lol
62. How do you groom your nails?
I dont.  I pay someone to do that for me
63. Last pity party you held for yourself?
nada - I dont waste my time with pity b/c I hate it.  I really hate it when I realize Im doing it so I try very hard not to
64. Last post-it note written?
hell, Im a virgo - I leave notes for everything and everyone (shut up DK)
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be? 
Time of Christ
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? 
dunno - not much though!
67. Whats the best joke you know how to tell?
I suck at jokes so I dont tell them but here is one just for the heck of it
a man walks into a bar and sits down
the bartender asks him if he is new in town and the man replies yes I am.
the bartender says 'where are you from"? The man replies, "Colo-denvah-rod-oh"
The bartender stops, confused and then says, 'You mean Denver COlorado?'
The man says, 'yeah, thats what I said'.
The bartender thinks this is odd, but ignores it and then asks the man what would he like to drink.
The man replies, 'A bubble dourbon please'.  The bartender says 'What???'
The man repeats 'A bubble dourbon please!!'.  The bartender thinks for a moment and then replies, 'Ohhhhh you mean a DOUBLE BOURBON???'. The man replies, 'thats what I said!'
Well by this time the bartender is really getting tickled so after bringing this new patron his drink, he goes to the other side of the bar where he sees a regular customer that is also a friend of his.  The bartender is still smiling to himself and he tells his friend, 'See that guy over there?' (as he points to Mr bubble dourbon).  His friend says yes, he can see him.  The bartender then says to his buddy, 'You oughta go over there and talk with him,,,,he'll shickle the tit right out of you!"
68. Last gift that you gave someone?
DK - a dvd/vhs thing
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] 
Why am I taking time to do this LONG ass thing?
because Im tired of unpacking
70. Favorite superhero?
Phallic Testacles
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? 
toon many to list
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store?
groceries
73. Worst habit?
DK....ooops...errrrr I mean smoking
74. Last thing you quit?
well it wasnt smoking but it should have been
75. WB  too cheesy for its own good, or just cheesy enough? 
?
76. Pet peeve? 
Attention seekers and conspiracy theorists
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? 
water
78. Do you wear a watch?
not often
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey?
unpcking
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey?
sitting on the beach in Isla
81. Whats preventing you from doing that?
life (right now)
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day? 
unpacking then working in yard
83. Have you ever been arrested?
hell no
84. Favorite kind of poetry? 
I love it all - I love the written art of poetry
85. Favorite kind of music?
all kinds but NOT rap and never godsmack or lincoln park
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? 
2
87. What are you a member of? 
dont wanna list em
88. Do you like green eggs and ham?
yes I do, Sam I am
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full?
half full
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings?
DK
91. Favorite John Hughes film?
?
92. Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole?
of course
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime?
none
94. Favorite comedian? 
bill cosby and david spade
95. Monkeys  funny, yes?
yes
96. Favorite Beatles song? 
Sgt Pepper
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive?
drive of course
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones?
yes - lots
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse? bugs! mickey is kinda like a prom queen type
100. What do you want on your tombstone?
"I bugged the shit outta DKSuddeth, right up to the very end - BOO-YAH!!!"


----------



## opewon

1. Say something good that happened to you today:Got up,kissed wife and went to work. 
2. What is your general philosophy of life? Find something your good at and be the best.
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through? My mother dying.
4. How old is your inner child? 15
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? Not sure.
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what? am allergic to something, probably ragweed.
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) what is haiku?
8. Favorite animal? Dogs...specially mine
9. Favorite USMB forum? Humor
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? Don't do caffeine.
11. Idealist or realist? Realist
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? Depends which day it is.
13. How much do you normally tip? 15%
14. Last time you got sick? Can't remember. Being sick is a frame of mind.
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? Loser
16. Best movie made before 1970? The Longest Day
17. After 1970? The Godfather
18. Within the past five years? Spiderman 2....awesome movie
19. What is your quest? Invest for my family and me, and to retire comfortably.
20. Favorite TV drama? Only T.V. I watch is History Channel,football and Discovery.
21. Favorite sitcom? See above
22. Favorite reality show? Definately don't do reality shows.
23. Favorite game show? Used to watch Jeopardy alot, how's that guy who broke the record doing anyway?
24. Favorite talk show? Don't do talk shows
25. A quote that sticks in your head: Everything remains constant, everything remains the same.
26. Favorite toy as a child? Baseball bat
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? A regulating station...work for the gas company.
28. Last fight you got into? Got knocked off a barstool about 13 years ago.(live and learn I guess)
29. Last time you were hospitalized? 6 years ago had gallbladder removed
30. Favorite kind of flower? Buttercup
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? no
32. Favorite word? Focus
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? a hammer
34. Favorite book as a child? History of the Civil War
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? The Foundation series by Assimov
36. Favorite book as an adult? The Hobbit Trilogy. Sword of Shannarra was pretty good too.
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? I don't waste my time flipping people off, they don't care anyway.
38. Do you have any siblings, and if so, how many? 4 brothers and 3 sisters
39. Make _____, not war: someone happy....trust me it works.
40. Favorite singer? Peter Gabriel
41. Favorite songwriter? John Denver
42. Favorite performer? Don't have a favorite 
43. Surprise parties  yes, or no? Why not? Don't like surprises
44. Where do you get your news from? Internet
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be? A big gun
46. Favorite kind of soup? Potato
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from? Face
48. What is happiness to you? To live life
49. Least favorite household chore? Emptying the dishwasher
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night? Read a good book
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook  who is cooler? Hook
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. Did poems in my younger years but that's about it.
53. Favorite mythology? Norse
54. Favorite magazine? PC World
55. Law & Order  original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? ?
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you? Never had to worry about that.
57. Best job you ever had? Ponderosa steak house when I was a teen...had a great time
58. What do you know how to fix? Jack of all trades, master of none
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? Movie theater
60. Favorite munchie? Schwann's ice cream sandwiches
61. Movie with the best one-liners? Airplane
62. How do you groom your nails? I cut them
63. Last pity party you held for yourself? not sure
64. Last post-it note written? At work but don't remember what it was.
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be? My teen years
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? none of your business...hehehe
67. Whats the best joke you know how to tell? 2 guys walk into a bar...You would have thought one of them would have seen it.
68. Last gift that you gave someone? DVD camcorder for my wife.
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] nah
70. Favorite superhero? Thor
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? Edelweiss
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store? Lunch meat
73. Worst habit? Smoking
74. Last thing you quit? World War 2 on-line
75. WB  too cheesy for its own good, or just cheesy enough? ?
76. Pet peeve? Incompetence
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? A beer
78. Do you wear a watch? yes
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey? on the USMB message board silly
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey? Going on vacation
81. Whats preventing you from doing that? Don't get vacation until November
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day? after this survey going to play Hearts of Iron 
83. Have you ever been arrested? no
84. Favorite kind of poetry? anything positive
85. Favorite kind of music? Just about everything
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? just the basic solitaire game
87. What are you a member of? United States of America
88. Do you like green eggs and ham? I'll try anything once
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full? depends which day it is.
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings? My children
91. Favorite John Hughes film? Breakfast Club 
92.Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole? yes              
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime? Geometry (got caught cheating)
94. Favorite comedian? Drew Carrey
Saw him in Vegas and he was a riot....Robin Williams was very funny too and Tom Hanks was good when he did stand-up. Anyone remember Eddie Murphy, Richard Prior or George Carlin? Saw Carlin a couple of years ago and was not impressed at all.


95. Monkeys  funny, yes? Yes
96. Favorite Beatles song? Eleanor Rigby
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive? Drive
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones? Coral Calcium, Vitamin C
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse? Bugs
100. What do you want on your tombstone? Nothing
_____________


----------



## Moi

1. Say something good that happened to you today:  My baby sang a song with me
2. What is your general philosophy of life? That if you've have one, you've got enough
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through?  Calculus
4. How old is your inner child?  I don't have one
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? Yes- Moi
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what?  milk, insect spray
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) 
8. Favorite animal? chocolate labs (to own), elephants (to just collect/watch)
9. Favorite USMB forum? Chat
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? Iced Tea
11. Idealist or realist? realist
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? Lucky 
13. How much do you normally tip? 15% 
14. Last time you got sick? I don't really remember things like that
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? Fugin Nasshole!
16. Best movie made before 1970? Casablanca, The Great Escape, Magnificent Seven...
17. After 1970? Porky's
18. Within the past five years? Pirates of the Caribbean
19. What is your quest? Dah, what?
20. Favorite TV drama? Law & Order
21. Favorite sitcom? don't watch em...probably Home Improvement when it was on
22. Favorite reality show? don't watch em
23. Favorite game show? "
24. Favorite talk show? "
25. A quote that sticks in your head: See signature for quote of the moment
26. Favorite toy as a child? my dog...my winnie the pooh doll
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? dinner
28. Last fight you got into? jeesh, who remembers?
29. Last time you were hospitalized? When I had my son...3.5 years ago
30. Favorite kind of flower? Black roses or sunflowers
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? Ah, no.
32. Favorite word? Jordan
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? My son's underpants
34. Favorite book as a child? Charlotte's Web
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? All Creatures Great and Small
36. Favorite book as an adult? Harry Potter
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? I have no idea...
38. Do you have any siblings, and if so, how many? one
39. Make _____, not war:  
40. Favorite singer? John Denver
41. Favorite songwriter? I don't care who writes the songs
42. Favorite performer? Rolling Stones
43. Surprise parties  yes, or no? Why not? No- i hate surprises
44. Where do you get your news from? various sources
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be?  A gun...  22 magnum pistol
46. Favorite kind of soup? tortellini en brodo
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from?  everything but my head!
48. What is happiness to you? my son's smiles
49. Least favorite household chore? taking out the trash
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night?  snuggle buggle with my son
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook  who is cooler? yuck to both
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. yes
53. Favorite mythology? Diana, ovbiously
54. Favorite magazine? Real Simple, British Glamour (I'm a magazine hound)
55. Law & Order  original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? original
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you? good thing it's daylight, there's a star missing from heaven...
57. Best job you ever had? Motherhood
58. What do you know how to fix? just about anything
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? the pool...starbucks
60. Favorite munchie?  chips
61. Movie with the best one-liners?  hmmmm
62. How do you groom your nails? I don't always...I just cut them off...get my toenails done at a salon about every 2 months
63. Last pity party you held for yourself? i don't think I've ever had one
64. Last post-it note written? I write them all day at work
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be?  Signing the Declaration of Independence
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? None...in pjs! 
67. Whats the best joke you know how to tell? I doubt I even know one
68. Last gift that you gave someone? A sterling silver pill box and sunglasses
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] 
70. Favorite superhero? me
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? the star spangled banner
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store? groceries
73. Worst habit? tea and coffee
74. Last thing you quit? I never quit
75. WB  too cheesy for its own good, or just cheesy enough? what is WB
76. Pet peeve? noises...snoring, slurping, nail biting...that's why I have an ipod
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? iced tea or water
78. Do you wear a watch? no
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey? surfing the board
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey? wouldn't be doing it if I didn't want to
81. Whats preventing you from doing that?
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day?  eating dessert and then laundry
83. Have you ever been arrested? no
84. Favorite kind of poetry? my own
85. Favorite kind of music? hard rock or heavy metal
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? one, very badly!
87. What are you a member of? the human race
88. Do you like green eggs and ham? ewwww
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full? full
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings? what??
91. Favorite John Hughes film? what??
92. Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole? No, I'd shoot it for dinner.
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime? Calculus is the only one
94. Favorite comedian? Elayne Boosler
95. Monkeys  funny, yes? I love monkeys
96. Favorite Beatles song? I hate the Beatles
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive? be driven!
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones? Nope
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse? yuck to both
100. What do you want on your tombstone? I want to be cremated...but, if I did I'd like it to say that I never gave up[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jmarie

1. Say something good that happened to you today: Woke up without a hangover
2. What is your general philosophy of life? Lifes short have hard sex
3. What is the worst thing you have lived through? my grandpa dieing
4. How old is your inner child? inner shit i'm still a child
5. Do you believe in a higher power, and if so, what name do you give it? yes his name is God and we love him
6. Are you allergic to anything, and if so, what? no, not that i know of but lately i have been sneezing around guys maybe i'm allergic to them..
7. Write a haiku on the spot (5-7-5) 392
8. Favorite animal? bears
9. Favorite USMB forum? i like them all they are fun
10. Coffee, tea, or soda - how do you get your caffiene fix? beer oh caffiene fix well pop than
11. Idealist or realist? whatever...i'lll speak my mind not matter what..
12. Are you lucky or unlucky? oh hun i'm lucky..
13. How much do you normally tip? if they are good a lot if bad 50 cents
14. Last time you got sick? june
15. Favorite word or phrase to use when cussing someone out? fuck you
16. Best movie made before 1970? gone with the wind
17. After 1970? grease, dirty dancing, pretty woman
18. Within the past five years? sure
19. What is your quest? guy in uniform and a boonie hat
20. Favorite TV drama? i don't know
21. Favorite sitcom? same with this one
22. Favorite reality show? the best one ever made.....real world
23. Favorite game show? jeopardy
24. Favorite talk show? Oprah
25. A quote that sticks in your head: lifes short play hard
26. Favorite toy as a child? my bear and eeyores
27. Last thing you made with your own hands? oh shit i'm in trouble..LOL oh i thought it says played with your hands..
28. Last fight you got into? two weeks ago..with some asshole i should have kicked his ass..kepted calling me dumb...bastard
29. Last time you were hospitalized?two years ago or so 
30. Favorite kind of flower? sunflower and roses
31. Are you now, or have you ever been, a communist? hummmmmm....NO
32. Favorite word? sweet
33. Last thing you picked up off the ground? my keys 
34. Favorite book as a child? fox and the hound/i got rocks in my socks
35. Favorite book as a juvenile? fox and the hound
36. Favorite book as an adult? fox and the houd
37. Last time you flipped someone the bird? last night
38. Do you have any siblings, and if so, how many? no only child...i love it..
39. Make _____, not war: do you really want me to answer that one..LOL
40. Favorite singer? don't have one 
41. Favorite songwriter? same on this one
42. Favorite performer? this one to..
43. Surprise parties &#8211; yes, or no? Why not? hell yeah they are fun
44. Where do you get your news from? news at 6 if i'm here if not the next day in the paper
45. If you had to challenge someone to a duel of some kind, what your weapon of choice be? a big ass gun..
46. Favorite kind of soup? chicken noodle
47. What, if any, parts of your body do you shave, wax, or otherwise remove hair from? i wax and shave have to have the perfect eyebrows now..
48. What is happiness to you? sitting with my guy in uniform on the front porch
49. Least favorite household chore? cleaning
50. Favorite thing to do on a cold and rainy night? read a book in bed
51. Peter Pan or Captain Hook &#8211; who is cooler? captain hook
52. Have you ever written/carved/etc. no i don't do that.
53. Favorite mythology? sure
54. Favorite magazine? Nascar
55. Law & Order &#8211; original, SVU, or Criminal Intent? all of them love the show..got them all even the second year of law and order
56. Worst pickup line ever used on you?shit i guess i have them...
57. Best job you ever had? never had a great job yet..LOL
58. What do you know how to fix? my hair
59. Favorite place to go in the town you live? i live in a town that has a little over 600 people there is not much to do here in the small ass town
60. Favorite munchie? zingers
61. Movie with the best one-liners? grease
62. How do you groom your nails?bit them
63. Last pity party you held for yourself?monday night got drunk by myself
64. Last post-it note written?forever and a day ago
65. If you could go back in time to a specific place and era, when and where would it be? this one night with this one guy to say how he was doing again..
66. How much money do you have in cash right now? nothing i'm broke went out last night...
67. What&#8217;s the best joke you know how to tell?i don't tell jokes
68. Last gift that you gave someone?a birthday gift
69. [Write your own question here. Now answer it] If you could choose between Army, Marines, Navy, Coast Guard, or Airforce what would it be....Army all the way..(come on you knew I had to do something like that)
70. Favorite superhero?Storm
71. What songs do you know all the lyrics to by heart? shit alot
72. What did you buy on your last trip to the store?smokes
73. Worst habit?smoking, drinking and guys
74. Last thing you quit?i quit drinking for the day maybe
75. WB &#8211; too cheesy for it&#8217;s own good, or just cheesy enough? i like the wb they have good shows
76. Pet peeve? windshield wipers going off when it's not raining, i have more just can't think of them
77. What do you grab to drink when you're hot, sweaty, and thirsty? water
78. Do you wear a watch?yes
79. What were you doing before you started taking this survey?looking at the other posts
80. What do you wish you were doing instead of taking this survey?nothing much have time so i decided to take it.
81. What&#8217;s preventing you from doing that?having time to take this
82. What are your plans for the rest of the day? might go out for a going away party don't know yet
83. Have you ever been arrested?no put i'm working on it..LOL
84. Favorite kind of poetry? hate poetry
85. Favorite kind of music?whatever
86. How many different kinds of solitaire do you know how to play? three
87. What are you a member of? hummmm...i have no idea have to think about that one
88. Do you like green eggs and ham?the book yes
89. Is the glass half-empty, or half-full?it's always half-empty that's because i like to fill it up..
90. Who is the wind beneath your wings?my mommy
91. Favorite John Hughes film?who?
92. Would you follow the white rabbit down the hole?yes as long as i don't have to see that dam cat i would be fine he scares me i don't like his smile
93. What classes have you failed in your lifetime?Spanish and someother ones i can't remember
94. Favorite comedian? some that can make me laugh i don't care who it is.
95. Monkeys &#8211; funny, yes?no
96. Favorite Beatles song? Beatles suck Elvis Rules
97. Walk, bike, ride, or drive?well what kind of bike? 
98. Do you take vitamins, and if so, which ones?Hell no i'm lucky i can remember to have lunch let alone take vitamins
99. Bugs Bunny, or Mickey Mouse?HUMMMMM let me think about this one...MICKEY MOUSE..i was singing the song while i was doing that..
100. What do you want on your tombstone?here lays a great woman who never found her man in uniform so she died from a lonely heart..or The greatest woman ever that walked on this earth..whatever one works...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Missourian

This thread just begged for revival.


----------

